# Thanks HummingBird



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I was having problems with my 858c over the past couple weeks. Would mark hardly any fish, bait, lose bottom contact etc ect. I called hummingbird to see about sending it in to get checked. They talked me through a few settings and asked me to try it after resetting to factory settings plus a few tweeks. 

I was positive I had a bad transducer or something in the unit was messed up. Turns out, everything worked like new after resetting everything and it was user error. Not sure what I did but everything is great now. Only 5 min on hold between 3 calls.

Heres the kicker. 5 days later in our club championship tournament this weekend, we were moving to another spot in rough seas that limited up to 8-10 mph. Decided to go from full gps to split screen in the middle of our long run only to find we were over top of bait and eyes in the middle of no where. We jogged up wind and set up a trolling pass and pulled 2 fish. After repeating the passes we had 6 fish while the rest of the field had between 0 and 4 fish. We pulled the only limit and won the championship tournament. 

Thanks HummingBird, I was nervous about switching this year but it paid to have a bird this year for me!

Scott


----------



## MAMA'S BUOY (May 18, 2009)

Major props to H-Bird. I too love my 858c.... best investment I've made.


----------



## Pay2Play (Oct 23, 2007)

Thats good to hear...one reason I bought my 898c was for support if ever needed.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

nice job this year scott in the turnys, just wondering what kind of ducer you have. transom in hull or thru hull. i fished alot with wallydog and his 958 was a nice unit. i went with a hds-7 and been happy with it. bob


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

My wife bought me a 898c. LOL!! It is amazing. Thank you Hummingbird.


----------



## vulcancruiser95 (Jan 26, 2010)

that 898 c is incredible. go over the bridge in mosquito it is an awesome sight. also found a few small boats on the bottom of mosquito. road beds look great. i spend more time watching the screen than fishing.


----------

